# I do not like classical music



## paula109 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am a newbie. before, I do not like classical music, however because my father often used to listen to classical music, I so love classical music, but I wonder why when I listen to classical music, I feel so peaceful and comfortable, it's like I was in another world very peaceful


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome to the wide world of classical music.

I hope you enjoy many hours of peace and comfort... but I also hope you enjoy lots of classical music that's not peaceful or comfortable!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

Austin said it best.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

paula109 said:


> I am a newbie. before, I do not like classical music, however because my father often used to listen to classical music, I so love classical music, but I wonder why when I listen to classical music, I feel so peaceful and comfortable, it's like I was in another world very peaceful


Good for you!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome. I particularly like string quartets for relaxation. Particularly Haydn and Boccherini.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you've changed your mind! There are many pieces that also put me in a calm state of mind.
But don't stop there! The more music you learn about, here on the forums, you'll find that classical music covers just about every spectrum of human emotion there is!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Welcome to the club! Classical music will give you a lot of satisfaction.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> It will give you a lot of satisfaction.


I misread the first word of this sentence....


----------



## Metronome (Mar 29, 2015)

paula109 said:


> I am a newbie.


Hi and welcome



paula109 said:


> but I wonder why when I listen to classical music, I feel so peaceful and comfortable


Maybe because you never listened to the Ligeti Requiem ^^


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

paula109 said:


> I am a newbie. before, I do not like classical music, however because my father often used to listen to classical music, I so love classical music, but I wonder why when I listen to classical music, I feel so peaceful and comfortable, it's like I was in another world very peaceful


Welcome. Liking classical music is all it takes to be in a peaceful world.  Which composers do you like best? Usually the 18th century ones like Bach, Mozart, Haydn?


----------

